# Legal indoor growing guide



## turtgisland23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,

I want to start growing. I am getting my license. It is legal in my state. However, I want to do more research on the growing process since I have never actually done it before. What book or guide is most recommended?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome to this wonderful hobby. We have lots of great info here.  Start here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60

Let us know how we can help. You will need to figure out your grow space before you pop a seed. Soil, lights, air, all needs to be ready for an indoor grow... Check out the stickies.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is a very good book that will help you a lot with getting the basics of understanding MJ and how to properly grow it. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Cannabis-Grow-Bible-Definitive-Recreational/dp/1931160589/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1415895583&sr=8-6&keywords=grow+marijuana[/ame]
It is full of pictures and guides for several things related to growing MJ. But it is not the end of the learning curve, rather it is the getting started manual. To get around the learning curve, talk to the knowledgable and experienced folks here, who are willing and happy to help


----------



## Bswe22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Great book! Between that book and this forum, that's where my minimum knowledge comes from.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Listen to what these good folks are saying. They will help you during every step of your grow.


----------



## turtgisland23 (Nov 15, 2014)

That's awesome. Thanks guys. I have some equipment. I will be sure to come ask questions when I need help. Also, I will definitely read those books.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

You know what i just really love? A person that asks questions before they start a grow. It is so much easier to get you started out right then try to fix mistakes.  Just wanted to share that with ya. :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 16, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2014)

U have all the info ,, that U need to grow n awesomre Cannabis. these people have been grown for a while, n know alot,, U've found the right site.
one thing that really helps is to have pic's,, that helps a lot whenm u have a question about something ,, they can see the problem, or what u r asking ,, right in front of them.

welcome :joint::bong2::clap: MP


----------



## turtgisland23 (Nov 30, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> U have all the info ,, that U need to grow n awesomre Cannabis. these people have been grown for a while, n know alot,, U've found the right site.
> one thing that really helps is to have pic's,, that helps a lot whenm u have a question about something ,, they can see the problem, or what u r asking ,, right in front of them.
> 
> welcome :joint::bong2::clap: MP



I was actually just about to ask if I could post pictures of the setup that I have and get tips. You answered the question before I could even ask. Thanks!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

ur welcome,, pic;s says it all,, lets everyone see how U r doing ur grow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2014)

turtgisland23 said:


> That's awesome. Thanks guys. I have some equipment. I will be sure to come ask questions when I need help. Also, I will definitely read those books.



Fdew people just have stuff laying around that is right for growing.  Let us knoow what your setup is and we will help you what we can.  How much money do you have to spend on this project?  This is not a cheap hobby and will take an investment of at least some money.

We have some people here really passionate about growing who can gigve you great advise.


----------

